# letra "w": nombre, pronunciación en iniciales.



## cirrus

Buenas tardes!
 
Acabo de escuchar en un programa de la radio española un sitio de web.  Dijeron “tres uve dobles” (o eran tres uves dobles)?  Sé que en Colombia la W se llama doble U: nada de uve, solamente el sonido de la letra.  Mi apellido tiene dos Ws entonces para mi es algo personal: La letra  W Como se llama la letra en su país?
 
Gracias de antemano a tod@s


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

En México lo más común es dobleú, pero sé que el nombre correcto es dobleuvé.
Entonces, escucharás "triple dobleú, punto..."
Saludos


----------



## Mita

Hola Cirrus, 

En Chile le decimos "doble ve". En el caso de los sitios web decimos "doble ve, doble ve, doble ve" o bien (mucho más simple) "triple doble ve".

Saluditos desde acá,


----------



## SpiceMan

Uve doble, doble ve, doble u, doble uve...
Depende del país. 

www => doble ve doble ve doble ve en Argentina. Aunque se puede escuchar "triple uve doble" en CNN en español o similares, nadie lo dice así acá.

En general varias letras y conceptos cambian de país en país.

(como se dice en Argentina -> como lo escuche dicho por otros de otra nacionalidad).

"i" griega (y) -> ye (aunque raro, también se escucha en Argentina)
ve (V) -> uvé (no se escucha)
ce hache (ch) -> che (también se escucha en Argentina)
Palabra grave -> palabra llana
entre otros.

y w... ya lo dije recién


----------



## Laia

también se dice _uve doble, uve doble, uve doble_ en vez de _tres uve dobles_.
Es genial para que se te lengue la traba, digo... que se te trabe la lengua 

P.D.: no decimos _uvé_, decimos _uve_  Aunque muchas veces digo "be baja", pero eso son interferencias lingüísticas que no vienen al caso ahora...


----------



## cirrus

Laia said:
			
		

> también se dice _uve doble, uve doble, uve doble_ en vez de _tres uve dobles_.
> Es genial para que se te lengue la traba, digo... que se te trabe la lengua
> 
> P.D.: no decimos _uvé_, decimos _uve_  Aunque muchas veces digo "be baja", pero eso son interferencias lingüísticas que no vienen al caso ahora...


 
Me habia olivadado de eso - cuando trabajaba en una ONG chilena hablamos de b chica. 

Gracias a todos


----------



## SpiceMan

Sí, con la B también hay para todos los gustos.
b larga, b chica, be baja...

Igual todo esto lo digas la forma en que lo digas, creo que te entienden en todos lados.


----------



## diegodbs

En España se dice "uve doble", por lo tanto decimos: uve doble, uve doble, uve doble.
Aunque es cierto que muchas veces oigo decir sólo una uve doble para referirse a direcciones de internet. Y algunos dicen "uve doble (un nombre) punto com" Ya todo el mundo entiende que se refiere a www.....


----------



## jealindgar

en españa las w en una pagina web se dice asi: "tres uve dobles", "doble, uve, doble uve, doble uve"

y si no se trata de internet: uve doble o doble uve

es lo + común en españa


----------



## Dr. Quizá

No sé por qué dicen "doble u" cuando gráficamente "UU"<>"W"="VV"


----------



## Alundra

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> No sé por qué dicen "doble u" cuando gráficamente "UU"<>"W"="VV"


 
Supongo que porque en inglés es "double u" 

Alundra.


----------



## SpiceMan

Ya de por sí se dice "uve" porque la u y la ve no eran letras separadas y se necesitaba distingir el sonido que representaban (es mi suposición). Puede ser anterior a influencias del inglés también, aunque no me baso en nada.


----------



## Viriato

Yo utilizo _"triple uve doble punto ....." _o _"uve doble, uve doble, uve doble punto..."_


----------



## Jellby

Luego están los que copian otros idiomas, aprovechando que es más fácil, y dicen:

veveve (alemán)
vuvuvu (italiano)


----------



## kazijistan

Yo creo que de todos modos es más fácil decir triple doble v (b), porque esa es una de las opciones de sonido que tiene en español como,por ejemplo, en las palabras "vaca", "víscera", "vas", "vino", que -supongo- intenta respetar el vocablo original, y nuestra herencia de las cúlturas grecorromanas y todo eso. Numeración que, después de todo, seguimos usando, aunque para muchos parezca enredada u obsoleta y, para otros, sinónimo de ser culto. ¿O no se han fijado que muchos eventos "importantes" conservan esta herencia. Pues lo mismo con la "ve" .¿Tendrá esto importancia en el año 5010? ¿Estaremos vivos para conservar del tema?'


----------



## perrodelmal

bueno, doble u , doble v, doble uve, como sea que la usemos creo que todos nos entendemos, ahora mi duda es la siguiente:

¿Qué sonido tiene la W? ¿Cómo se pronuncia Wenceslao: Uenceslao o Uvenceslao? ¿o quizá ninguno de ésos?


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Mi opinión es: huenseslao/güenseslao


----------



## diegodbs

Esto es lo que dice la RAE:
*w**.**1.* f. Vigésima sexta letra del abecedario español, y vigésima tercera del orden latino internacional, usada en voces de procedencia extranjera. En las lenguas en las que existe como fonema, su articulación es ora de _u_ semiconsonante, como en inglés, ora fricativa labiodental y sonora, como en alemán. En español se pronuncia como _b_ en nombres propios de personajes godos, p. ej., en _Walia, Witerico, Wamba;_ en nombres propios o derivados procedentes del alemán, p. ej., en _Wagner, Westfalia, wagneriano,_ y en algunos casos más. En vocablos de procedencia inglesa conserva a veces la pronunciación de _u_ semiconsonante; p. ej., en _Washington, washingtoniano._ Su nombre es _uve doble, ve doble_ o _doble ve._ORTOGR. En palabras totalmente incorporadas al idioma es frecuente que la grafía _w_ haya sido reemplazada por _v_ simple; p. ej., en _vagón, vals, vatio._


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Jellby

Yo diría que Wenceslao es de origen germánico: Venceslao.


----------



## Viriato

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Esto es lo que dice la RAE:
> *w**.**1.* f. Vigésima sexta letra del abecedario español, y vigésima tercera del orden latino internacional, usada en voces de procedencia extranjera. En las lenguas en las que existe como fonema, su articulación es ora de _u_ semiconsonante, como en inglés, ora fricativa labiodental y sonora, como en alemán. En español se pronuncia como _b_ en nombres propios de personajes godos, p. ej., en _Walia, Witerico, Wamba;_ en nombres propios o derivados procedentes del alemán, p. ej., en _Wagner, Westfalia, wagneriano,_ y en algunos casos más. En vocablos de procedencia inglesa conserva a veces la pronunciación de _u_ semiconsonante; p. ej., en _Washington, washingtoniano._ Su nombre es _uve doble, ve doble_ o _doble ve._ORTOGR. En palabras totalmente incorporadas al idioma es frecuente que la grafía _w_ haya sido reemplazada por _v_ simple; p. ej., en _vagón, vals, vatio._
> 
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


De acuerdo. Y si la persona que tiene que pronunciar la palabra no sabe la procedencia de la misma ¿cómo la pronuncia? ¿Deja libertad la Academia para su pronunciación?


----------



## SADACA

Mita said:
			
		

> Hola Cirrus,
> 
> En Chile le decimos "doble ve". En el caso de los sitios web decimos "doble ve, doble ve, doble ve" o bien (mucho más simple) "triple doble ve".
> 
> Saluditos desde acá,


 
Exactamente igual en Venezuela.

Pero sin la coma doblevedoblevedoblevépunto....


----------



## alvarezp

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> No sé por qué dicen "doble u" cuando gráficamente "UU"<>"W"="VV"



En México hay quienes escriben (buena o malamente) la "doble u" como tal, algo como una omega griega minúscula.

Y hablando de griegos, no olvidéis la "y", que en México le decimos "i griega", aunque a mí me gusta más "ye", hasta se me hace más fácil.


----------



## Jellby

Viriato said:
			
		

> De acuerdo. Y si la persona que tiene que pronunciar la palabra no sabe la procedencia de la misma ¿cómo la pronuncia? ¿Deja libertad la Academia para su pronunciación?



Pues supongo que como las x de los topónimos Mexicanos, que suena cada una como le parece... uno pronuncia lo que cree conveniente y, cuando ve que la gente le mira raro, pregunta 

Pero no es tan raro, lo mismo pasa con cualquier nombre propio extranjero que pilles: aunque en la tele les suele gustar más pronunciarlo todo a la inglesa, lo que uno debe hacer es informarse sobre cuál es el origen del nombre.


----------



## Ainat

Jellby said:
			
		

> Pues supongo que como las x de los topónimos Mexicanos, que suena cada una como le parece... uno pronuncia lo que cree conveniente y, cuando ve que la gente le mira raro, pregunta
> 
> Pero no es tan raro, lo mismo pasa con cualquier nombre propio extranjero que pilles: aunque en la tele les suele gustar más pronunciarlo todo a la inglesa, lo que uno debe hacer es informarse sobre cuál es el origen del nombre.



 Pues tienes razón en lo que dices acerca de los topónimos mexicanos, pero no es tan difícil como parece, pronunciamos la “x” como “j” en las palabras de origen mexicano, por ejemplo “México” lo pronunciamos “Méjico” (la palabra con “j” no existe, aunque así la escriben muchos españoles) “Texas” lo pronunciamos “Tejas”.

  Pero en los demás casos la “x” se pronuncia como tal.

  Pero volviendo al tema de las www, se leen de forma diferente en cada país, en México es “tripe doble-u” o “doble-u, doble-u, doble-u”.


----------



## drumu

ante la duda yo la pronunciaría casi siempre como la U = Uenceslao


----------



## galerna

> ante la duda yo la pronunciaría casi siempre como la U = Uenceslao



No.
Si no estamos seguros, hay que pronunciar como si fuera UVE (por algo se llama uve doble). Solo si es inglés (Washington) y lo sabemos, hay que pronunciar  U.


----------



## mirx

Dr. Quizá said:


> No sé por qué dicen "doble u" cuando gráficamente "UU"<>"W"="VV"


 

En México *gráficamente* es una u doble y se pronuncia cómo la "u", o en casos como Wilfrido, se pronuncia *Güilfrido/Uilfrido*.


----------



## Fernando

Tanto Wilfrido como Wenceslao se pronuncian como Vilfrido o Venceslao. Lo de Uilfrido o Uenceslao (para mí son impronunciables) son "anglicizaciones" de la pronunciación original. Todos los nombres de procedencia alemana (Weimar, Wamba, Wehrmacht...) se pronuncian como B/V. 

En castellano, la w no es "castiza" y se pronuncia según el idioma de origen. La RAE dice (o decía) que se pronuncia como b porque las palabras castellanas más antiguas con w entran por los visigodos, como el ya mencionado Wamba, pero no creo que nadie diga Basinton, como nadie (?) dice "Uaimar".

Añadido: Del DRAE:

1. f. Vigésima sexta letra del abecedario español, y vigésima tercera del orden latino internacional, usada en voces de procedencia extranjera. En las lenguas en las que existe como fonema, su articulación es ora de u semiconsonante, como en inglés, ora fricativa labiodental y sonora, como en alemán. En español se pronuncia como b en nombres propios de personajes godos, p. ej., en Walia, Witerico, Wamba; en nombres propios o derivados procedentes del alemán, p. ej., en Wagner, Westfalia, wagneriano, y en algunos casos más. En vocablos de procedencia inglesa conserva a veces la pronunciación de u semiconsonante; p. ej., en Washington, washingtoniano. Su nombre es uve doble, ve doble o doble ve.

ORTOGR. En palabras totalmente incorporadas al idioma es frecuente que la grafía w haya sido reemplazada por v simple; p. ej., en vagón, vals, vatio.


----------



## bb008

cirrus said:


> Buenas tardes!
> 
> Acabo de escuchar en un programa de la radio española un sitio de web. Dijeron “tres uve dobles” (o eran tres uves dobles)? Sé que en Colombia la W se llama doble U: nada de uve, solamente el sonido de la letra. Mi apellido tiene dos Ws entonces para mi es algo personal: La letra W Como se llama la letra en su país?
> 
> Gracias de antemano a tod@s


 
Hola:

yo digo doble v,


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Fernando said:


> Tanto Wilfrido como Wenceslao se pronuncian como Vilfrido o Venceslao. Lo de Uilfrido o Uenceslao (para mí son impronunciables) son "anglicizaciones" de la pronunciación original. Todos los nombres de procedencia alemana (Weimar, Wamba, Wehrmacht...) se pronuncian como B/V.
> 
> En castellano, la w no es "castiza" y se pronuncia según el idioma de origen. La RAE dice (o decía) que se pronuncia como b porque las palabras castellanas más antiguas con w entran por los visigodos, como el ya mencionado Wamba, pero no creo que nadie diga Basinton, como nadie (?) dice "Uaimar".
> 
> Añadido: Del DRAE:
> 
> 1. f. Vigésima sexta letra del abecedario español, y vigésima tercera del orden latino internacional, usada en voces de procedencia extranjera. En las lenguas en las que existe como fonema, su articulación es ora de u semiconsonante, como en inglés, ora fricativa labiodental y sonora, como en alemán. En español se pronuncia como b en nombres propios de personajes godos, p. ej., en Walia, Witerico, Wamba; en nombres propios o derivados procedentes del alemán, p. ej., en Wagner, Westfalia, wagneriano, y en algunos casos más. En vocablos de procedencia inglesa conserva a veces la pronunciación de u semiconsonante; p. ej., en Washington, washingtoniano. Su nombre es uve doble, ve doble o doble ve.
> 
> ORTOGR. En palabras totalmente incorporadas al idioma es frecuente que la grafía w haya sido reemplazada por v simple; p. ej., en vagón, vals, vatio.


 
Pues en México decimos Uenceslao y Uilfrido, aunque las escribamos con W. Wagner yo lo pronuncio Vagner (cuando hablo del compositor), y Bach es Baj.

Lo de la W sea probablemente por influencia de nuestros vecinos del norte (que por cierto la llaman _double u_ y no _doble ve_).


----------



## Fernando

Posiblemente. Mientras Uenceslao y Uilfrido no se quejen, en el caso de nombres propios no le veo problema.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Fernando said:


> Posiblemente. Mientras Uenceslao y Uilfrido no se quejen, en el caso de nombres propios no le veo problema.


 
jajajaja No creo. Es la pronunciación común por estos rumbos. Probablemente se quejarían si les dijeran Venceslao o Vilfrido.


----------



## Betildus

cirrus said:


> Me habia olivadado de eso - cuando trabajaba en una ONG chilena hablamos de b chica.
> 
> Gracias a todos


No te confundas, la v chica como le llamas, es la v corta: *v ó V*
La* W *es* doble v*



bb008 said:


> Hola:
> 
> yo digo doble v,


Exacto, es doble v...y lo dice la RAE
Y lo decimos nosotros: u, ve, doble v, equis, etc. etc.
Al dictar una dirección de la web, decimos: doble v, doble v, doble v  ó triple doble v.
Que no es lo mismo, tiple doble b: BB BB BB


----------



## Esopo

La w es una letra que presenta problemas de indefinición fonética porque quiere representar sonidos que no existían en latín ni en los romances que proceden de esta lengua.
Las pronnciaciones más aproximadas y recomendadas son:
/b/ para las palabras castellanizadas y las procedentes del alemán
/u/ o /gu/ para las procedentes del inglés.
"Pronunciación e historia de la letra W"


----------



## MOMO2

*NOTA DE MODERACIÓN : NUEVA PREGUNTA*​

Hola.

Tengo una curiosidad y en el diccionario no la voy a encontrar.

¿Cómo dice un hispano hablante esa "palabra"? No es una palabra lo sé. Pero quisiera saber si dice
He recibido tu uve doble eme uve o qué dice.

Gracias,


----------



## piraña utria

Hola MOMO,

Desde que esas tres consonantes juntas no tienen ninguna pronunciación como "un todo" por llamarlo de alguna manera en nuestro idioma, la cuestión, pienso, se reduce a como llaman a la "w" en cada región, más allá de lo que diga el DRAE.

Acá en Colombia pienso que todos la llamamos "doble u". 

Saludos,


----------



## Namarne

Hola: 

En España, uve doble. De todos modos, en siglas conocidas suele omitirse "doble": 
_Se ha comprado un be, eme, uve_. 

En el caso del ejemplo de Momo, yo nunca lo he oído deletrear. Si no estoy equivocado, es un archivo de vídeo, por lo que diríamos: 
_Te he enviado un vídeo_. 
Y si somos tan precisos: _
Te he enviado un vídeo en formato X_ (con todas las palabras), o _uve doble, eme, uve. _
Creo que aquí diría "uve doble" o "doble uve" por temor a que haya otro formato que fuera vmv.  (O sea, por ignorancia en estos temas).


----------



## XiaoRoel

En lingüistica se conoce este signo como _wau _(aquí se pronuncia como el ladrido del perro:_ guau_). En el abecedario (que no alfabeto) español recibe varios nombres según las tradiciones académicas de los distintos países, como ya te han explicado, y te seguirán explicando otros foreros.


----------



## litelchau

Coincido con la explicación de Namarne.

En siglas suele decirse _uve_ (BMW, MRW), pero curiosamente no se simplifica (de momento) el nombre de la letra en las direcciones de internet. Todo se andará, porque es un pequeño trabalenguas decir tan a menudo _uve doble uve doble uve doble_.


----------



## elmg

Nosotros decimos "doble v".


----------



## Hidrocálida

litelchau said:


> Coincido con la explicación de Namarne.
> 
> En siglas suele decirse _uve_ (BMW, RMW), pero curiosamente no se simplifica (de momento) el nombre de la letra en las direcciones de internet. Todo se andará, porque es pequeño trabalenguas decir tan a menudo _uve doble uve doble uve doble_.



Hola:
 En México pronunciamos doble u,siguiendo tu ejemplo  :
BMW be eme doble u
www.wordreference triple doble u punto.....
Saludos


----------



## izzzi

No me acuerdo como se llamaba esa transformación linguistica de pasar de u a gu, pero en Costa Rica; y en otras zonas de habla hispana, la doble uve se pronuncia como "gu" y no como "v" como dice la RAE, por ejemplo walter se diría gualter pero con una g no tan exagerada, aunque tambien se dice ualter. Otro caso es el de un costarriqueñismo guata, no muy común pero que deriva de water con una pronunciación caribeña del inglés y con el mismo significado: agua.

Ah y por aquí se dice triple doble u o doble u doble u doble u, aunque para designar solo una letra se dice doble uve


----------



## Estefanía López

izzzi said:


> ... en Costa Rica; y en otras zonas de habla hispana, la doble uve *se pronuncia como "gu" y no como "v" como dice la RAE*, ...Ah y por aquí se dice triple doble u o doble u doble u doble u, aunque para designar solo una letra se dice doble uve


 Llevas razón cuando es w anglosajona, pero cuando es de procedencia alemana la pronunciación es como v /b/


----------



## bb008

Hidrocálida said:


> Hola:
> En México pronunciamos doble u,siguiendo tu ejemplo  :
> BMW be eme doble u
> www.wordreference triple doble u punto.....
> Saludos



En Venezuela decimos be me doblev.

Saludos.-


----------



## Ibermanolo

En España esa letra se llama uve doble.


----------



## Cattya

En España se llama "uve doble", o como semicalco inglés "doble uve". Me ha parecido muy interesante el enlace reomendado por Esopo: "Pronunciación e historia de la letra W"


----------

